# An old dingy grandmother's house



## TechDirector (Mar 3, 2003)

For "Lost In Yonkers", our flats that we used were regular flats but for the color, we used a swamp green and we took like 5 publix bags and bundled them up together and dipped them into wall paint and gently patted the surface of the flat. This looked really good from the theater seats because it looked like some condo that an old lady would live in with an ugly color wall paper. BECAREFUL THOUGH!!! THIS CAN BE VERY MESSY IF NOT DONE CORRECTLY!!! MAKE SURE YOU PUT DOWN A DROP CLOTH OR ELSE YOU WILL BE MOPPING THE STAGE LIKE ME.


----------



## tm1000 (Mar 9, 2003)

TechDirector said:


> OR ELSE YOU WILL BE MOPPING THE STAGE LIKE ME.



Just had to laugh at that one, learning from your own mistakes it's like the only way to learn in theatre.


----------



## delnor (Mar 11, 2003)

Why r u doing that on stage anyway? Do you not have a shop to be messy in? LOL


----------



## tm1000 (Mar 12, 2003)

delnor said:


> Why r u doing that on stage anyway? Do you not have a shop to be messy in? LOL



I know for example that our shop isn't big enough for us to be able to do EVERYTHING in.


----------



## TechDirector (Mar 12, 2003)

delnor said:


> Why r u doing that on stage anyway? Do you not have a shop to be messy in? LOL



I'm in a florida school so our budget is crap so they got rid of shop. And that was really stupid because some bozo decided to put up all of the flats first so they had to do the paint thing second.


----------



## delnor (Mar 12, 2003)

Ah, gottua, I was just kidding by the way, tons of theaters don't have shops especially the little ones by me in Chicago.


----------

